# AMD working on a 64/128 Beast for TR4



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 20, 2019)

https://wccftech.com/exclusive-amd-...ore-threadripper-landing-as-early-as-q4-2019/

So who is going to build a VE Pro Monster with this one? 

I have to admit that I am looking closely at the 3950X this September as I am in the market for a new PC (had my i7 4770K since 2011 now). So I am curious to see how they have come along for Pro Audio. Not happy buying Intel hardware that has not really gone anywhere in the last few years, since we are still buying the same 14nm parts, yes it is 14++ now.. but still.

It will be interesting to see what happens in the CPU world over the next two years. If AMD don't get it this time around, I am more confident they will next time.

To think my first PC was a AMD Athlon 64 and then an X2 

Team Red are making a comeback...


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 21, 2019)

AMD if not taking the reigns with new designs is definitely making Intel skip over phases to stay on top.
Im with you on the Devils Canyon CPU. Even my 8086k from Silicon Lottery which is delidded only has better performance from the extra cores. Single core performance barely changed.
I’m anxious to see audio benchmarking in the weeks ahead.

We’re lucky, if Scan or TechReport say AMD is still choking Intel’s got new 10nm designs where 3.7 GHz CPUs are showing superior single core performance at lower watts and speeds.

It’s great to be an audio buff in 2019/2020.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 21, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> AMD if not taking the reigns with new designs is definitely making Intel skip over phases to stay on top.
> Im with you on the Devils Canyon CPU. Even my 8086k from Silicon Lottery which is delidded only has better performance from the extra cores. Single core performance barely changed.
> I’m anxious to see audio benchmarking in the weeks ahead.
> 
> ...


Let's watch out for the fun to come 

If they do fair very well in the Pro Audio department I am certainly looking to build a Ryzen9 3950X Rig!
In a few short months


----------



## Quasar (Jun 21, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Let's watch out for the fun to come
> 
> If they do fair very well in the Pro Audio department I am certainly looking to build a Ryzen9 3950X Rig!
> In a few short months


Yeah the 3950x has tentatively caught my eye too. My 2012 build is still running great, so I'm not worrying about assembling a new machine until sometime in 2020, by which time the Scan Pro Audio info should be in and all of that...

... By then of course there will be another Next Great Thing (assuming the world as we know it does not end), but IMHO there hasn't been an absolutely _compelling _reason to upgrade from Sandy Bridge until Intel's 8th gen, and by 2020 we should know about Ryzen and RTL, or perhaps Intel's i9 whatever will come down in price because of the competition from AMD.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 21, 2019)

I’m buying an AMD 3700X regardless just because it’s such a monster @ 65watts.
If it doesn’t excel at audio no big deal. I’m not buying the X570 boards as they’re insanely high and filled with crap I don’t need.

I’m buying the rack optimized ASRock X470 Workstation board.
Don’t need PCI 4.0, don’t need 80% of the X570 capabilities.

I’m going to bury the 3700X with polyphony, it’s the only test that matters to me.
I don’t use native plug ins do I don’t care how many compressors or Reverbs can be loaded.

Worse case scenario, my son has different machines that are tailored to certain games and other chores. He can have it if it sucks. I’ll be out 1200 bucks.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 25, 2019)

Not liking this ES getting checked out.


----------



## Pictus (Jun 26, 2019)

This is memory latency, not audio interface latency...
They are using a X470 motherboard and not a X570, problem is that they
were not able to tweak the memory in the X470 with the new Ryzen, so
the results are crap memory latency...
The results will be different for the X570 motherboards and probably a
new BIOS for the X470 will fix the issue.

UPDATE

They did a new test with a X570 motherboard and still bad for latency/RAM.
I believe the BIOS still crude and not proper optimized.
https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2019/06/amd-ryzen-5-3600-x570-review/


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 26, 2019)

Memory latency is important, tho. It does affect how the whole system operates.


----------



## dasbin (Jun 26, 2019)

Yes, especially for us where a huge part of the work being done involves reading an enormous number of tiny chunks of data out of RAM basically at random in time to fill a buffer. And writing the same to RAM from disk.
I'm not liking the memory latency or write speeds we're seeing so far; hopefully it's just a BIOS or driver problem or something though and may improve somewhat. But as it is I suspect it will have implications for sample library performance that mean the CPU's will not hit near full utilization before clicks and pops set in.
It seems to me that the only way to be sure of anything is to wait specifically for sample-library benchmarks; it's conceivable that these CPU's will be great in basically everything else BUT this task, so I would advise against trying to extrapolate benchmark results from anything else (video transcoding, rendering, gaming) to DAW performance.


----------



## JazzDude (Jun 26, 2019)

just some explanations:
1000ms=1sec
1000us =1 ms
1000ns =1us
and we see 80ns

the real problemfor us is IO latency which is very high on most WIN 10 machines.
Download Latency monitor, install, run for at least 10 Minutes and see the bad truth.
https://www.resplendence.com/latencymon


----------



## Delio Roman (Jul 1, 2019)

I’m definitely keeping an eye out for the rumored upcoming threadripper.

Only thing for me, is thunderbolt. That’s why I’ve stuck with Intel for my work machines. If the whole USB 4/tb3 thing happens and it becomes an open standard, and current tb3 devices work natively on amd builds for the future, I’m all for it. That probably won’t be until 2020 though. IF it even happens that way.

Anyhow, AMD really has been driving competition recently and we need that. Intel has had the throne for too long.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 1, 2019)

Delio Roman said:


> I’m definitely keeping an eye out for the rumored upcoming threadripper.
> 
> Only thing for me, is thunderbolt. That’s why I’ve stuck with Intel for my work machines. If the whole USB 4/tb3 thing happens and it becomes an open standard, and current tb3 devices work natively on amd builds for the future, I’m all for it. That probably won’t be until 2020 though. IF it even happens that way.
> 
> Anyhow, AMD really has been driving competition recently and we need that. Intel has had the throne for too long.


According to the new boards I have checked out from Computex, some of the X570 motherboards are shipping with TB3

So the Zen2 chips must have it


----------



## Delio Roman (Jul 1, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> According to the new boards I have checked out from Computex, some of the X570 motherboards are shipping with TB3
> 
> So the Zen2 chips must have it



Interesting! I know there's currently a Gigabyte X399 board offering a TB header, but I'd love to see this fully implemented across all AMD motherboards as a standard like Intel boards.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 8, 2019)

So does this mean the 3700X is a viable alternative to the i9900k for audio production? Consider a 3700X with an X570 for an upcoming build (instead of the Z390 and i9900k I was considering earlier)....


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 8, 2019)

Posted my latest thoughts elsewhere relating to AMD:
The more I think about this, plus the growing number of benchmarks and real-world tests that are being done on the two platforms....

I wonder if the perfect Composing Setup would be an Intel DAW Machine and AMD VE Pro Slave(s)

You would have the high single-core performance of Team Blue for your DAW and therefore the real-time processing would be great, but you would get the benefits of the multi-core strengths of AMD for your VE Pro Servers 

What do you guys think?...


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 8, 2019)

Jury is still out but the Single Core Cinebench Tests on the AMD 7 3700X is impressive to say the least, and that’s stock speeds @ 65 watts.
These scores are numerous now so more valid as multiple review sites are testing.

Tech Report was where I was waiting to see DAWBench performed, but the reviewer probably couldn’t handle task and chose easy gaming benches.

I pre ordered a cherry picked 3700 for 400 bucks.
Ones that can clock to 5.2 GBs on all cores are reasonable.
I won’t go that high but use watts as my sweet spot.
90-95 watts is what I can use in the tight confines of a 1U.

My only tests are polyphony, real world polyphony as in multi layered EPianos, etc.

Then Zebra2 HZ with as many as 12 filters, 4 being DIVAs.
Probably still the best 24db HPF around.

Don’t use Native Plug ins so my comparisons will be the 3700 vrs. 4790k Intel’s.

I won’t use it if I can’t get the CPU up around 90%+.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 8, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> Jury is still out but the Single Core Cinebench Tests on the AMD 7 3700X is impressive to say the least, and that’s stock speeds @ 65 watts.
> These scores are numerous now so more valid as multiple review sites are testing.
> 
> Tech Report was where I was waiting to see DAWBench performed, but the reviewer probably couldn’t handle task and chose easy gaming benches.
> ...


If you could run DAWBench on the 3700X and share the results, that would be greatly appreciated. 

When are you expecting the new CPU ?


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 8, 2019)

ETA on Week 3 July.
But I haven’t got a clue on how to run DAWBench and don’t mind comparing it to my 8086k or 4790k.
Give me a link and I’ll see what I can do.
I’ve got 7 PCs set up to run as a DAW.
FL Studio, Reaper, Pyramix and a few lean hosts for live performance.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 8, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> ETA on Week 3 July.
> But I haven’t got a clue on how to run DAWBench and don’t mind comparing it to my 8086k or 4790k.
> Give me a link and I’ll see what I can do.
> I’ve got 7 PCs set up to run as a DAW.
> FL Studio, Reaper, Pyramix and a few lean hosts for live performance.



http://www.dawbench.com/


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 8, 2019)

I just read something disappointing making the purchase of a cherry picked OC’d Matisse a waste of time.
I’m cancelling my order, getting a refund and buying East/West POP Brass.

One CPU burned up and died during the review, the 3700X I want won’t clock above 4.1GHz on all cores making my purchase a waste of money.

Sorry my brothers, I’m waiting for the Intel’s.
Besides, I just built a new 4790k PC using the last CPU on that series I have.

Matisse sure looks great on single threaded Cinebench tests.
But you can’t use DRAM Above 3733, all cores overclocks aren’t that good, and this is a reviewer who doesn’t collect ES Samples, often pisses off Intel and Tier One Manufacturers.


----------



## pderbidge (Jul 8, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> I just read something disappointing making the purchase of a cherry picked OC’d Matisse a waste of time.
> I’m cancelling my order, getting a refund and buying East/West POP Brass.
> 
> One CPU burned up and died during the review, the 3700X I want won’t clock above 4.1GHz on all cores making my purchase a waste of money.
> ...


Just found the post I think you're referring to. So it seems that if you're are not into overclocking then the new Ryzen still could be a good choice for most tasks - but who knows for audio since we still need to see Dawbench results- but if you want 5GHz(through overclocking) then Intel will still take the crown. Very interesting. Everyone is claiming an AMD win here but we need to let the waters settle a little to see what the real world results tell us. I know Intel well, I worked for a 3rd party company that contracted with Intel to help developers optimize for their CPU technologies at the same time that Opteron came out to give them a scare. What I do know is they are a company that takes competition seriously and will come back with a vengeance, like they did with Opteron. Just look at how long it took AMD to catch up since then. What a lot of people don't realize is that these companies, at least Intel, have 7 year+ roadmaps. It's not like they don't have a solution on the table, it's just a matter of how far they are willing to jump ahead in their roadmap to respond to the threat. Good news it drives prices down for us consumers and gives us a jump start to new technology that we normally wouldn't have seen for a few years from now.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 8, 2019)

Not an OC enthusiast but every CPU on the market works better from 3-400 extra MHz. The DRAM gets snappier too.
I bought non k Intel CPUs because even though they were sold as “locked” that’s marketing slang for you can overclock it.
I bought a 3770 non k and got 4GHz from a tick in voltage.
Bought a 4770 S and went from 3.6-4.0GHz with a tick too.

But pre paying for a CPU that is a high binned OC diamond that can’t be overclocked on all cores as fast as the single core turbo reaches, or dies at 3733 DRAM, just seems like it’s being given meth to stay awake.

I’ll wait for 2020 and Intel.


----------



## Pictus (Jul 9, 2019)

Megahertz do not tell the whole history…
AMD improved the efficiency a lot in the new CPUs, with the new
architecture improvement/rebalance is hard to tell how it behaves
for audio workloads by looking into other benchmarks.

DPC latency time depends on a lot of things from drivers to BIOS/Windows
settings and I doubt very much that the PC in the reviews are specially tweaked
for audio workloads, tweaks like disabling C-States in the BIOS and setting
Windows 10 Power Plan to Ultimate.

Different from Intel, Ryzen 3000 series are already overclocked
from factory, the golden days of overclocking are over for AMD
and Intel will do the same.

If all goes well, Pete Kaine will do a DAWbench test by the end of the week.
http://www.scanproaudio.info/category/computer-music-hardware/


----------

